# Ontario Elk Season?



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*elk*

Where were the pictures taken?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Near Bancroft I'm guessin?


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Rumours are ture from what I'm hearing there will be an limited elk hunt for the 2010 fall. There will be only three tags advailable 2 for Archery and one for Rifle. Each of the successful hunters will be guided by an MNR officer to try an make sure that the hunts are successful. Heard that the cost of an appilcation will be $50 each. I for one will most like be in the line up to purchase one if I have the money.

Matt


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes near Bancroft. So will you guys apply if there is a season?


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Will be guided by MNR officer to make sure the hunts are successfull?????????


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

I will definately be applying. Is their any info on how the draw will work meaning will it be a preference points type draw or something along that line


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in where do I apply:darkbeer:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Break a leg guys!:cheers:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thats cool ! i didnt know there were elk in ontario. too bad its not open to non-residents .


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I will also be right near the front of the line to apply for a tag!!!! This is a VERY good step in the right direction, IMHO.

Rob


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

we've seen tracks many times 5km north and south of 503 and 507


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

new Ontario elk bill for public review

http://www.ebr.gov.on.ca/ERS-WEB-Ex...ticeId=MTA4MjEz&statusId=MTYyNTgz&language=en


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

That is great! I didn't know elk lived in Ontario in great numbers enough to potentially allow a hunting season. You guys are lucky, I wish we had elk in our side of the border.


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*elk hunting*

In the Pontiac around Quyon there is a Elk farm there. Many times driving by you see them, who knows mabie in the future there will be a elk hunt in Quebec!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

Being guided by a CO....man sounds like being followed by the OPP when I'm driving...better bone up on everything and make no mistakes.


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Guided by a CO would be OK for me. I would love to let him do all the scouting for me, all I would have to do is shoot and watch while he field dressed and got the animal back to the truck and to the butchers. Watching him do all the work sounds kinda fun to me. 
Thats what a guided hunt meens doesn't it.....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

slater said:


> The rumours are starting to heat up on the Ontario Elk Season. Who all will be applying? What has everyone else heard about this?
> I took a couple pictures last weekend just to get the blood pumping.



The bull has long brow tines - interesting. Here, one guy I know thinks that the long tined bulls come from one area of Alberta and the short brow tined bulls come from another. I assume these are decendants of transplants from Elk Island NP?


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

russ said:


> The bull has long brow tines - interesting. Here, one guy I know thinks that the long tined bulls come from one area of Alberta and the short brow tined bulls come from another. I assume these are decendants of transplants from Elk Island NP?


I think they did come from Elk Island. They are doing great around hear know just ask some of the local farmers...


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

*must be like shooting cattle in the barn yard.*

What would a CO from Ontario know about Elk hunting?
Just a thought, just think of the money the Government is going to get from all the applications what 50 each times thousands for just 3 tags allotted.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

timmer90 said:


> What would a CO from Ontario know about Elk hunting?


Oh come on they probably bought a hunting video and a hoochie mama, you'll be good to go :lol:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

They will screw this up just like the deer herd.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I can't believe they charge $50 just to enter the draw. So much for promoting participation in our sport.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Although it is $50 people will still apply in the thousands.

Would be pretty cool i must admit.


----------



## Campbery (Sep 26, 2009)

$50 is a small cost compared to hundreds in the states


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes hundreds in the state but at least you get a tag for an elk, not just getting a chance for the draw. Plus it will cost more for someone from Ontario to go hunting out west (Canada) then it is to go hunting lets say Idaho where you can buy a archery Elk tag over the counter and you don’t need a outfitter to hunt. 
So how many will apply for an Elk tag in Ontario probably thousands and what are the chances 1 in 20,000 who really knows.

I am on my 7 year for applying for a moose tag at $43 X 7 in Ontario and still haven’t drawn and they have more tags for Moose then Elk. I may apply for an Elk tag just need more details.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Yeah...*



slater said:


> The rumours are starting to heat up on the Ontario Elk Season. Who all will be applying? What has everyone else heard about this?
> I took a couple pictures last weekend just to get the blood pumping.


Looks like it might be a tough "hunt" LOL


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

$3 to apply for each draw in Alberta. I guess thats one of the "hidden" taxes we have out here


----------



## rahmm (Jan 4, 2009)

Just spoke with MNR and no elk hunt is planned for 2010. They are not ruling out the possibility however a hunt is more likely to occur for the first time in Ontario for the fall of 2011.

Currently there are no planned fees for applications or for tags. There are also no numbers in place as far as tag allocation. The rumours regarding $50 application fees, hunting with a C.O. as well as the number of hunters being limited to 3 are just that, rumour. 

If and when there is a hunt it will most likely be held in the Bancroft area as that herd has adapted the best of all 4 initial release sites.

From the horses mouth regards.


----------



## NolanOsborne (Feb 8, 2010)

I would most likely apply, depending on when it fell during my school year. Interesting at the least.


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok you guys really crack me up. A guided hunt with a CO?????? did they do that when they brought the wild turkey in?? Come on guys drink more coffee!!! and $50 for a tag? I doubt it very much your probably looking at more. Gawd some people just like to start alot of B.S. A guided hunt???? you guys crack me up!!! and you call yourselves a hunter? Ok lets go back to the basic hunting education program. In the book it shows and tells you what an elk looks like. If you don't know how to dress an elk then why bother hunt deer or moose?? more cowfee for every one!!! Guided!!! LOL thats too funny!!!! I would buy a tag just to help pay for that guided elk hunt!!! but more than likely it would go to support the program more just like the turkey program did!!!


----------

